# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Κασετόφωνο AKAI GXC-704D

## themisperi

Γειά σας παιδιά και καλή χρονιά.Πήρα απο το διαδίκτυο το παραπάνω κασετόφωνο.Ο πωλητής έλεγε 100% προσεγμένο.Το δοκίμασα παίζει και γράφει τέλεια για τα χρόνια του.Δέν εχω ανοίξει να δω τι γίνεται μεσα αλλά χρειάζεται ένα σέρβις όπως αλλαγή πίντς-ρόλερ που βλέπω οτι είναι λιγο ταλαιπωρημένο,και κανα ιμάντα.Τι άλλο πρέπει να δώ(πυκνωτές κλπ κλπ)????

----------


## maik65

Χρόνια πολλά Θέμη...κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη....ότι δουλεύει,δεν πειράζουμε....

----------


## agis68

συμφωνώ με προλαλλήσαντα....εξωτερικά λίγο σπρέυ στα ποντενσιομετρα και στα κουμπια όχι λαδιου

----------


## perithess

Χρόνια Πολλά.  Εγώ θα διαφωνήσω με τους προηγούμενους. Προτείνω τουλάχιστον να το ανοίξεις να ρίξεις μια ματιά σε ιμάντες γιατί μπορεί μεν να γυρνάνε αλλά να είναι σε κατάσταση βουτύρου και αν συνεχίσουν να πασαλείβουν τροχαλίες και γρανάζια. Επίσης μπορεί να έχει τρέξει κανένας πυκνωτής, να έχει σκάσει κτλ οπότε αν το ανοίξεις να προλάβεις την ζημιά. Επίσης μπορεί να έχει βγει καμιά ασφάλεια μέσα και να υπολειτουργεί ή να το έχει πλακώσει στις ταρζανιές ο προηγούμενος ίσα ίσα να δουλέψει μία βδομάδα και μετά καπούτ. Γενικά προσοχή γιατί πολλοί όπως και ο Σάκης έχουν διαπιστώσει τέτοιες απατεωνιές. Γνώμη μου πάντα ανοίγω τα πάντα.

----------


## themisperi

Σκέφτομαι λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου να το στείλω σε ενα κατάστημα του έιδους να το κοιτάξουν απο ιμάντες-πίντσ ρόλερ-λαδάκι στα κρίσιμα σημεία-πυκνωτές κλπ κλπ.Και στο τέλος μια ρύθμιση σε αζιμούθιο σε στάθμες εγγραφής οχι οτι θα γράψω κατι αλλά να είναι σε 100% λειτουργική κατάσταση

----------


## angel_grig

Aν ειναι να το στειλεις καπου στειλτo στον Σακη (east electronics)-αν και πεφτει λιγο μακρια απο εσενα...

----------


## xsterg

τα αναλογικα κασετοφωνα ειναι και εμενα η μεγαλη μου αγαπη. θα συμφωνησω οτι αν ειναι να το στειλεις για επισκευη καπου στειλε το σε καποιον που θα σου το προσεξει αξιοπιστα. και το κυριοτερο, δεν θα σου δημιουργησει νεα προβληματα. μπορει να σου κοστισει σε χρονο και χρημα αλλα ειναι μονοδρομος. ο σακης ειναι ο πλεον αξιοπιστος σαν ανθρωπος και εξειρετικος τεχνικος παντοτε κρινοντας τον απο το φορουμ.

----------

